# SuperMods on ebay



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Well, that didn't take long:
 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6025740837&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1 
Marty


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

I've noticed 2 different sellers, from the same state also.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Nice little profit margin too.  rr


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

car guy said:


> I've noticed 2 different sellers, from the same state also.


Actually at the time you posted this, there were (and still are) 4 different sellers; 1 from Idaho, 1 from 'the east coast', and 2 from New York. Is there something in particular that you wanted to mention regarding the two sellers you 'noticed'?

I'm surprised that there aren't more on ebay. Alot of cars went out the door...

Dan


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

after assembling mine I wanted to reorder a boat load and start selling them, but I figured so would everyone else.
goes to show the excellent work and excitability of these cars.
I'll can't wait till the option to purchase "exclusive colored" cars. I will pull every string I can to get a slotsrus exclusive car.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I can't figure out why someone who wants these would buy them on E-Bay instead of directly from Dash Motorsports. Hmmm? Their terms, customer support, and shipping are excellent.

I avoided the coulda-shoulda anxiety (CSA) by ordering one of every color/trim variation. I couldn't be more thrilled with what I got. The special clear bonus body kits were an unexpected but very pleasant surprise.


----------



## oldraceral (Dec 1, 2005)

As soon as I saw one with a Buy It Now of $22.00, I went to Dash and ordered a couple. It was great that they take PayPal, it's like not using real money. Couldn't talk the wife into one of each color, though.


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

lenny said:


> Is there something in particular that you wanted to mention regarding the two sellers you 'noticed'?
> 
> Dan



Nope, not a thing.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

If they sell for $15, the seller makes near nothing.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I guess I will break down and order one,just to see if its near my original 2 super modifieds.Are they injected in color?or just painted like the JL's?
Chris


----------



## zig (Mar 11, 2004)

Dragula said:


> I guess I will break down and order one,just to see if its near my original 2 super modifieds.Are they injected in color?or just painted like the JL's?
> Chris


Just saw this Original one ???

http://cgi.ebay.com/AuroraTJETOrangeSuperModified_W0QQitemZ6025535555QQcategoryZ2618QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem 

Almost missed it hidden by 21 Dash Supermodified bodies. I don't know, I'd rather have 20 or 30 bodies that could be raced, than one that costs 2 or 3 hundred bucks to look at... painted or not, don't get me wrong I'd love to own an original one too but not that bad!


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

Hey Chris, 
They are color injected and I cant see any difference from originals. My brother in law bought some and they seem to be xcellent quality. Since as you know I aint really a collector, there may be differences Im not aware of but sure looks Aurora to me.

Later---Circle Track DAC


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Maybe I will try one.
Chris


----------



## oldraceral (Dec 1, 2005)

Do you think the prices of the originals will be affected by the quality of the Dash units? I hadn't thought of laying out the cash for a beat up one to race, but looking forward to playing with a couple of these now.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

They shouldn't be affected by the Dash-Mods. Lenny said they're differences between these and original Aurora SM's. For one, Aurora didn't make chromie colored Supermods, the yellow looks a different shade from an original. The hardcore collectors can have the originals..........I'm pefrectly happy with these, and as noted, I can run this without fretting about getting a pricey piece killed on the track.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

dlw said:


> They shouldn't be affected by the Dash-Mods. Lenny said they're differences between these and original Aurora SM's. For one, Aurora didn't make chromie colored Supermods, the yellow looks a different shade from an original. The hardcore collectors can have the originals..........I'm pefrectly happy with these, and as noted, I can run this without fretting about getting a pricey piece killed on the track.


Yep.what he said right here.
keep your 200.00 originals, for 66.00 I bagged 6 cars and got a freebie clear one.
This is the best deal in the slot car world I seen in a very long time (almost rivals when the black j.l. flamed willys hit the Dollar Tree stores)


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

DACSIGNS said:


> Hey Chris,
> They are color injected and I cant see any difference from originals.
> Later---Circle Track DAC


Actually they are paint (or chrome) over base plastic just like the JL cars. There are differences from the Aurora cars, but unless you have them side by side or know the Aurora's well you wouldn't know the differences. Very sweet cars overall, Lenny did an excellent job in my opinion!!!



--------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Dang!I just went to order my Dash Motorsports SM bodies and there on backorder!I need a yellow-silver chrome,and a blue -silver chrome,if anyone has these for sale, please let me know!
Chris


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I can be reached at 859-356-1566
Chris


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Dragula,

Go to Lucky Bob's raceway, he's not far from me in Milwaukee Wi and he still has some that he sells on line. here is his website: http://www.gofastest.com/luckybob/ use the link listed as racing products... then super modified...


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

Try www.jaghobbies.com or I have a extra blue one if you need it. 

GP


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I think I may need it Hornet.


----------

